# Computer erkennt Mikrofon nicht.



## mastergamer (27. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffis!

Ich bekam ein echt tolles Headset geschenkt (Saitek GH50). Mit voller Freude schließe ich beide Kabel in den Frontanschluss meines Computers ein, und musste leider rasch erkennen, dass mein Mikrofon nicht funktioniert. (Als Info: Das Webcam-Mikro funktioniert einwandfrei, nur läuft dieser über US Weder im Teamspeak noch in Skype funktioniert das Mikrofon nicht.

Ich versuchte es auch an den hinteren Anschluss .. kein Erfolg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun zu den Daten meines Computer.

CPU: *E8500*
RAM: *4 GB* 
GraKa: *NVidia GeForce 9500 GT*
Motherboard: *P5PKL-VM/S*
Soundkarte: *Onboard-Soundkarte.*
*Windows Vista 32-Bit*

Hättet' ihr vielleicht eine Lösung des Problems?


----------



## Karzaak (27. September 2009)

An die (meistens nicht mitgelieferte) Batterie haste gedacht? 

Hast du ansonsten noch ein anderes Gerät mit Klinkenstecker das du testweise anschliessen könntest?
Front- und Rückanschlüsse sind auch mit dem Mobo verbunden?
Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager?


----------



## Resch (28. September 2009)

Wenn das Micro in der Cam funzt würd ich behaupten, dass du in deinen Audioeinstellungen noch die Stimmaufnahme aufs Mainboard (also standart) zurückstellen musst da zurzeit der USB Adapter drinnen steht.

Btw: Welche Batterie? Hab noch nie ein Kabelgebundenes Headset gesehen wo man eine Batterie reinmachen muss.


----------



## Vaishyana (28. September 2009)

Wenn das umstellen mit der Stimmaufnahme nicht funktioniert, versuch mal das Headset hinten anzuschließen, vllt ist der Frontanschluss - wie Karzaak sagte - nicht mit dem Board verbunden.


----------



## Resch (28. September 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wenn das umstellen mit der Stimmaufnahme nicht funktioniert, versuch mal das Headset hinten anzuschließen, vllt ist der Frontanschluss - wie Karzaak sagte - nicht mit dem Board verbunden.



noe, er hatte ja geschrieben das er es auch hinten probiert hat.


----------



## Independent (28. September 2009)

Du hast REALTEK? Hier die Lösung:

Unten rechts auf das Orangene Realtek-Logo klicken. Es öffnet sich ein Menü. In diesem Menü siehst du rechts-oben ein Ordnersymbol. Das klickst du an. Dann klickst du auf "Frontanschlüsse deaktvieren"..Voila. Es funktioniert!


----------



## xdave78 (28. September 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wenn das umstellen mit der Stimmaufnahme nicht funktioniert, versuch mal das Headset hinten anzuschließen, vllt ist der Frontanschluss - wie Karzaak sagte - nicht mit dem Board verbunden.


Hatter ja schon gemacht.

Ich behaupte mal es liegt an der Einstellung der Software. Schau mal ob Du das Gerät denn auch als primäres Aufnahmegerät in den Soundkarteneinstellungen drin hast. Ich wette da ist noch das WebCam Dingens drin.


----------



## Independent (28. September 2009)

Ich wette 100Euro, dass er mit meiner Methode gewonnen hat. Realtek hat das nämlich immer noch nicht geändert.

Frontanschlüsse deaktivieren=Frontanschlüsse aktivieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (28. September 2009)

@Resch  

Das GH50 funktioniert ohne Batterie nicht.. Somit wette ich, dass es daran lag - hat sich ja auch nach dem 

sagenhaft tollen Tip nicht mehr gemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (28. September 2009)

So, sorry, hatte heute viel zu tun, deshalb kam' keine Gelegenheit, um auf eure Hilfestellungen zu reagieren bzw. zu beantworten.

@ Karzakk: Ohne Batterie funktioniert die GH50 sehr wohl, nur kann ich dann kein "SRS" einschalten (was die Tonqualität & Basstiefe um ein drastischer verbessert) Ob die Batterie auch das Mikrofon zum Laufen bringt, weiß' ich leider nicht. Es wär aufjedenfall ein Versuch wert, auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube, dass sich dann etwas ändern wird.

@ Indenpendent: Ich habe Saitek .. kein Realtek .. Oder hängt' das irgendwie zusammen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@xdave78: Ich weiß nicht ganz genau, was Du meinst. Ich habe mich auf die Suche nach deiner Option begeben, konnte aber nichts dergleichen finden. Vielleicht könntest' ja einen Pfad angeben, wär echt nett.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und was mir heute wieder aufgefallen ist .. Ich habe heute beide Stecker (Mikro- und Kopfhörerstecker) in den Frontanschluss gepfeffert .. und kaum waren' 5 minuten vergangen, konnte der PC meine Kopfhörer nicht mehr erkennen .. mein Mikrofon erkannte die olle Kiste in der Zeit so oder so nicht. Das Problem lößte ich übrigens, indem ich einfach den Mikrofon-Anschluss ausgesteckt habe. So konnte mein PC die Kopfhörer wieder erkennen.

Ich bedanke mich hiermal für eure bisherige geleistete Hilfe!

Edit: Ich bekam diese Kopfhörer geschenkt .. ohne Treiber, ohne CD .. Vielleicht muss' ich ja einen Treiber installieren? Google jedenfalls spuckt' nichts heraus über einen Treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (28. September 2009)

Der Treiber ist Realtek. 

Guck mal unten rechts in der Taskleiste ob da ein Orangenes Lautsprechersymbol ist.

Dann gehst du die Schritte von oben durch.


----------



## mastergamer (28. September 2009)

Also .. über solch einen Treiber verfüge' ich nicht ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (28. September 2009)

Schau mal im Geräte-Manager nach (Windows-Taste + Pause -> "Geräte-Manager" oben links), ob da irgendwo ein gelbes Fragezeichen auftaucht. Wenn ja, dann mach bitte einen Screenshot und poste den hier. Wenn nein, dann klicke bitte auf "Audio-, Video-, und Gamecontroller" und mach dann einen Screenshot.


----------



## Karzaak (28. September 2009)

Der Realtek Treiber ist für den onboard Soundchip.

Müsstest du auch über die Mobo Site (in deinem Fall Asus) oder direkt von Realtek bekommen.
Schadet nicht sich da den neusten zu holen.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du den Hinweis von Resch schon gemacht hast:

"Wenn das Micro in der Cam funzt würd ich behaupten, dass du in deinen Audioeinstellungen noch *die Stimmaufnahme aufs Mainboard (also standart) zurückstellen* musst da zurzeit der USB Adapter drinnen steht."

Teste das mit der Batterie auch ma, hab das GH-50 zwar nicht mehr, aber bei mir gings nur mit Batterie..


----------

